# Free Radio & TV Commercials for Schools/Instructors!



## phlaw (Dec 14, 2009)

Hello fellow Martial Talk members.  My name is Brian and I am a martial artist (Black belt in TKD) and also have worked in radio/tv  for over 20 years.  I have a small production studio in my house and do voice over work for local stations.  I am trying to branch out and want to get more stuff for my resume, so that is where you all come in.

I am willing to record some free commercials for school owners, instructors, promoters etc  Here is what I am offering.  You send me a script, and background music (as I dont have a lot) and I will record and mix the audio. If you want if over video, that will be up to you, as I only have audio capabilities right now.

I will send you a few takes so you can pick your favorite. All I ask is that you give me credit for the work.  You can use this on Radio, TV, websites, that is completely up to your imagination.
If you need help with a script, I can help with that also.  .
Contact me with any questions. I am not sure how long I will do this, it depends on how much response I get.  My email is  phlaw23 at gmail dot com and my name is Brian.  

I hope to hear from some of you real soon.  

Thanks


----------

